

Spindle Law – Crowd-Sourced Legal Research - derekc
http://www.jasonmendelson.com/wp/archives/2010/05/spindle-law-crowd-sourced-legal-research.php

======
anigbrowl
This has considerable potential. I've been looking at the study of law as a
career move and and studying over the last month as preparation to acquiring
some make-up credits: I've been struck by the inefficiency of cross-
referencing large numbers of documents. Legal citation is highly refined, and
services like Lexis/Nexis & Westlaw make research comparatively easy, but are
expensive^. So I'm glad to see an effort to build something more open. I do
think they need to look beyond the hierarchical model alone for exploration
and presentation - a freeform relational explorer like Directed Edge could be
a major asset here as the database fills out.

^ That said most of the database vendors give access to law students for free
or a nominal annual cost.

